# Y-Bone Removal How-To for Northern Pike (Jacks)



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Northern Y Bone removal has always been a mystery to me but not now.
Try frying any fish dipped in dry pizza dough mix like comes in the packets. Add an egg and water if you like a heavier batter. Cut fillet into 2" pieces and fry in 1/2" of oil. I use an electric stove set on 7 and fry till golden brown.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great tutorial on filleting Northerns, one of my favorite fish to eat.

This does not belong in the 'Community fishing' section, sorry.

I'm moving it to 'Recipes' for now and leaving a shadow topic in place so you can find the thread.

I recommend putting up another thread in Warm water fishing section with just the Y-bone video.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This does not belong in the 'Community fishing' section, sorry.
> 
> 
> > :lol: Ah c'mon goob! At least it wasn't in big game!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > This does not belong in the 'Community fishing' section, sorry.
> ...


ahh, ha, ha, heee, hee, he, yer killin me


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pike in community ponds is a wet dream!

Nice eats. Might have to try this one.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank You,
I put it in Warmwater.
Clayton


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I do the same thing but I just leave the Y-bones with the skin and take off the meat. 

Oh yeah and that guy needs to either turn off the water or get a camera without sand in the speaker!


----------

